# External harddrive with ntfs does not mount as user

## muebi

I would like to use an external hard disc to backup my windows and linux computer. I emerged ntfs3g (with udev and suid support) and now I can mount the external hard drive only as root but not as user:

```
mount: unknown filesystem type 'ntfs'
```

I have the following entry in my /etc/fstab, which works for all my other usb devices (such as memory sticks, etc.)

```
/dev/sdb1               /mnt/usb        auto            noauto,user     0 0
```

How can I make it mountable as user?

----------

## Hu

Does it work if you specify the filesystem type explicitly?  If yes, then you could write a udev rule to ensure a unique name for the external NTFS drive, then use separate fstab entries for that drive versus for other USB devices you attach.

----------

## golagoda

If you're explicitly wanting to use ntfs-3g since you've said you've installed it you'll probably want to know that the FS type you need to state is ntfs-3g, not auto (since in this situation it's choosing ntfs) or ntfs itself.

----------

